# MailServer



## FLASHStyler (5. März 2003)

Also, ich hab auch schon in anderen threads nachgeguckt, aber ich möchte ne andere frage dazu stellen?!

Könnt ihr mir ne komplette erklärung liefern???

MailServer, Windowos, Apache! Wo kriege ich das, wie kriege ich das?

Und wie richte ich es ein!!!


Schon mal danke im vorraus!!!


----------



## Christoph (5. März 2003)

> Windowos


kA was das ist 

**Apache* => http://www.apache.org, oder apachefriends.com 

**Mailserver* =>Kannst Sendmail oder BLATMAIL nehmen. Ist bei WAMPP dabei das du auf http://apachefriends.com downloaden kannst.

Direktlink zum Download: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/xampp/wampp-2.0.zip?download


----------



## FLASHStyler (5. März 2003)

schuldigung: WINDOWS!

Also, wie installiere ich den Mailserver?


----------

